# Gtechniq G5 - at over 40mph



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I bought a load of Gtechniq stuff this week.

One of them being G4 glass cleaner
The other being G5 water repellant coating

I fancied G1, but thought I'd try G5 first, as the G1 is more of a permanent thing, and if I messed up the application, G5 would be more forgiving

It says on the G5 bottle, for cars up to 40mph.
One of our cars will be 60-70mph on the motorway quite a bit, the other does tend to be around 40-50mph majority of the time.

Question is:
Am I still ok to apply the G5 even though I'll be going faster than 40?
I understand it repels better than anything around town, but will it fail or cause any problems at 60-70?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Isn't it the case you need to be going 40mph for the wind to blow the water off the screen?

Surely it means minimum speed to achieve this?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

No it says :

"For auto applications G5 is only recommended for vehicles only driven at less than 40mph. Otherwise use G1"

I'm a bit disappointed that I've probably wasted money on the wrong product, my own fault if I have.

I'm sure gtechrob or another familiar member will be along to clear this up soon.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

James_R said:


> No it says :
> 
> "For auto applications G5 is only recommended for vehicles only driven at less than 40mph. Otherwise use G1"
> 
> ...


Where did you read that?

From Gtech's site: G5 is designed to offer the maximum possible repellency whilst offering reasonable durability. *Water is blown off car screens at speeds as low as 30mph and on verticle glass water rolls off leaving a virtually spot free surface. *G5 coated glass will stay cleaner for longer and any contaminants such as bugs and ice will be much easier to remove.

Anyway, don't worry you'll be fine. Wherever you read that they made a mistake. If they meant to write that then they're idiots, there's no possible way g5 could be a negative thing at over 40mph which tbh there's probably a hand full of cars in th uk it would be suitable for if that was the case.

You haven't wasted your money mate, chuck it on :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Thats on the bottle rayner !!!! :doublesho

I'd be reassured to hear from someone who's used it that it will be good to go on the faster car.

At the end of the day I've got my mum and dads car (mainly town driving) and will probably lend the G5 to my brother, so there may not be loads left after I've done 4-5 cars

Might end up upgrading to the G1 in a few months if its not what I expected


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm suprised to hear that! 

I'd love to hear why it's not suitable for cars that drive at over 40mph????? 

Is it not supposed to mean that g1 is better suited to cars that frequently go over 40?? 

Sounds like the world's most pointless product if that's the case! :doublesho 45mph, best slow down! 


I have seen cars that use G5 with no adverse effects although I've only personally used G1. 

Is that the exact wording??


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

G5 is meant for folks who do a lot of town driving that's why it states it works at lower speed. I've been using it for 2 years and it works fine at any speed. Doesn't last as long as G1 only 3 months but is not a pig to remove the residue unlike G1 which is a workout in its self.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes the quote marks are taken straight from the bottle

We will see how things fare.
Thanks for your thoughts mate


----------



## fretblanket (Jul 9, 2012)

From my experience, the difference is that over 50 or so, rain on G1 stays in bigger drops when running off the screen whereas on a G5 screen breaks up into smaller drops and isn't as clear.

BUT, I would be more than happy having either on at 70 (maybe slightly more...) and not worry about it, but the only way is to try it and if you don;t like it clean and clay it back off again.

Very wise to try G5 first to see if you like the effect - silly to go straight to a perm version first.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

James_R said:


> Thats on the bottle rayner !!!! :doublesho
> 
> I'd be reassured to hear from someone who's used it that it will be good to go on the faster car.
> 
> ...


G5 - faster you go the better the water runs off the windscreen.
it is really good but not great on durability. It's so easy to use though I tend to put a fresh coat on every month.

I don't know if I use to little as I have done about 5 cars (front and side windows) and still have plenty left :s


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

bigmac3161 said:


> G5 is meant for folks who do a lot of town driving that's why it states it works at lower speed. I've been using it for 2 years and it works fine at any speed. Doesn't last as long as G1 only 3 months but is not a pig to remove the residue unlike G1 which is a workout in its self.


Magic :thumb:

Nice to hear that, thanks


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

shakey85 said:


> G5 - faster you go the better the water runs off the windscreen.
> it is really good but not great on durability. It's so easy to use though I tend to put a fresh coat on every month.
> 
> I don't know if I use to little as I have done about 5 cars (front and side windows) and still have plenty left :s


Every month? I get 3 solid months out of one coat. Use car-chem tailor made shampoo while washing the whole car and then, once dried, 3M glass cleaner and it sheets water down the screen very well. Repellency speed tends to drop from 30mph to 45-50mph from application to the 3 month mark.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I use G5 as it was a more cpst effective option for me.
I get about 3 months before it starts to lose its beading but it works from around 15mph and works fine up to and over 80mph


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

used both g5 and g1 the faster you go the better they work.

g5 is easier to apply and starts to works at a lower speed around 30mph.
g1 harder to apply but last longer but need to be going faster for it to work around 40mph.

at motorway speeds no need to even use the wipers they work so well.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Cheers fellas, you've all been a great help in reassuring me that I've got the right product.

Think its gonna be dry on Sunday so it may well be a gtechniq day!!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

G5 displaces the water in the same way as G1, the only difference is that G5 does it at a lower speed. The application is a lot simpler than G1 which as you'd expect with the durability and longevity needs more care and preparation in applying. 
G5 is a durable product in itself and performance is great for a few months quite easily, the thing with G5 is it's not as resistant to 'wiper ware' in that the more the wipers are used (say for when travelling at low or slower than the speed of when G5 is at it's most beneficial) the more it will impact on the life of the G5. It is however so easy to apply that it can be applied periodically with no issues. G5 will also happily sit on top of G1 if you want the best of both worlds but that is entirely up to individual taste.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It does say on the bottle for cars that rarely go above 40mph but in honesty, the stuff does nothing till you're doing about 60 lol


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The bottle is quite small so the amount of wording is very limited and still be able to be read and in regards to speed of which it starts working, the angle of the windscreen can affect it also.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I have this on the wife's car at the moment.

It is great stuff, really easy to apply and remove, and it beads like nobodies business.
Pleased I bought it.

And for how easy it is to apply, I certainly won't mind one bit when I have to top itup.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I used G5 on all the exterior glass on my car (including the mirrors) except for the windscreen, which has G1.

For me, the G5 and G1 has maybe been on around a year or so (I think) and it's all still beading... However, I do use CarPro Hydro whenever I wash the car, so it could just be that on the side and rear windows at this point...

I also noticed the instructions about not being for cars that go over 40mph, but it doesn't really make much sense. I put it on my side and rear windows and had no issues whatsoever, and most of my time is spent on the motorway. I'll continue to use it on my side and rear windows, and continue to use G1 on the windscreen for the extra longevity that it offers.


----------

